# Hilfe - schwieriges Beet



## morag (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein kleines Beet, das sich leider als recht schwierig darstellt.
Das Problem: Es liegt vor einer Kirschlorbeerhecke, die das Beet komplett mit Wurzeln durchzogen hat. Eine __ Hainbuche steht dort auch noch.

Im letzten Herbst habe ich Blumenzwiebeln gesetzt (__ Blausternchen, __ Krokus, __ Schneeglöckchen, __ Anemone, Zierlauch und Wildtulpe), die auch alle gekommen sind. Hurra!

Doch leider sind sie natürlich - wir haben ja schon Juni - längst verblüht. 
Die Maiglöckchen haben nur Blätter (sind ja auch bereits verblüht) und ansonsten habe ich nur wenige vorgezogene Pflanzen setzen können (Zinnie + __ Kornblume). 

Problem: Ich kann wegen der Wurzeln keine Pflanzlöcher graben und will zudem  natürlich auch nicht meien Zwiebelblumen ausbuddeln.

Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Anbei Fotos.

Danke und viele Grüße,
morag


----------



## Pammler (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe - schwieriges Beet*

Wenn du es mal mit Samen probierst?

Einfach mal an verschiedenen stellen verschiedene Blumen säen. Ist wohl schon etwas spät, aber vielleicht kommt auf den Herbst noch was.

oder du machst mit dem Spaten so viereckige Löcher, indem du den Spaten als "Hacke" nutzt und die Wurzeln durchtrennst.


----------



## Raven (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe - schwieriges Beet*

Hallo Morag,

so `ne Stelle haben wir auch, nur bei uns sind´s Baumwurzeln :shock Da geht gar nix.

Wir haben in den sauren Apfel gebissen und ein Stufenbeet draus gemacht. Also Umrandung aus Bruchstein gezogen und die "Wanne" mit Mutterboden gefüllt. Seit dem wächst es da sehr hübsch drin 

Einmal im Jahr umgraben und die vorwitzigen Baumwurzeln am Erobern hindern ist allerdings Pflicht :?


----------



## elkop (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe - schwieriges Beet*

ich habe im vorgärtchen __ akeleien in violett, weinrot und rosa. die säen sich aus wie verrückt und sind auch ziemlich robust von den wurzeln her. sie verdrängen alles empfindliche wie levkojen, __ lilien, bartnelken usw.
GÖGA reißt schon rigoros recht viel davon aus und trotzdem blühen, ja wuchern sie fast und sind wirklich schön. wär halt schön, ein paar winterharte stauden, die zu unterschiedlichen zeitpunkten blühen. wichtig wären m.E. ein, zwei chysanthemen, die blühen spät. man müsste halt ein kleines pflänzchen, das kein großes tiefes loch braucht, einsetzen. wachsen tun sie von selber.


----------



## morag (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe - schwieriges Beet*

Hallo!

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Das Aussähen habe ich bereits versucht (auch im letzten Jahr), leider mit nur sehr mäßigem Erfolg.
Entweder werden die Samen gefressen (Vögel, Mäuse etc.) oder es kommen nur Kümmerpflänzchen oder es passiert gar nichts.

__ Akelei hatte ich letztes Jahr auch gesetzt - die hat sich auch schön ausgesäht, wobei die Pflänzchen noch sehr klein sind. Die Mutterpflanze ist leider im Frühjahr von irgendwem aufgefressen worden und hat's nicht geschafft.

An Stauden hatte ich auch bereits gedacht. Werde das demnächst mal in Angriff nehmen. Hast schon Recht, elkop, dann kommen eben nur kleine Pflänzchen ins Beet. Mit den Zwiebeln hat es ja wundersamerweise auch geklappt (war mir nicht sicher, ob ich die tief genug gesetzt hatte - aber tiefer ging's wegen der Wurzeln nicht).

Da der Garten sehr klein ist und Vieles in Töpfen wächst, fällt dieses Beet, das zudem unser einziges ist, natürlich sehr auf. Mir zumindest.

Sobald ich was gepflanzt habe, werde ich Fotos einstellen.

viele Grüße,
morag


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe - schwieriges Beet*

Hi,

ich sehe da auch nur die möglichkeit mutterboden in dem bereich aufzuschütten + Zwiebeln ausbuddeln. Wenn du vorher noch ne wurzelsperre auslegst hinderst du die entstehung von weiteren kleinen wurzeln der kirschlorbeerhecke etwas.

ich würde allerdings eher kleine einjährige beetpflanzen dort setzen. zb. tangetes. stauden werden oft recht groß (und es wird dasnn schwierig mit heckeschneiden) , brauchen viel sonne und viel wasser und die k-hecke wird dann einiges von wechsaugen.


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe - schwieriges Beet*

Hallo ... meiner Erfahrung nach sind vor allem die Wurzeln von Maiglöckchen so dicht das diese vielen anderen Pflanzen das leben erschweren. Ich habe diese bis auf einige Ecken daher weitgehend entfernt. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## dröpsche (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe - schwieriges Beet*

Hallo,

das kann ich nur bestätigen! gottlob habe ich erst gar keine:
Maiglöckchen wirst Du kaum wieder los, wenn die erst einmal richtig loslegen. Da wächst dann nicht mehr viel anderes und die Maiglöckchen demnächst auch dort, wo sie nicht sollen....
Da würde ich auch auf kleine Staudenpflanzen ausweichen.
Storchenschnabel deckt auch den Boden und ist robust. 
Sollte es akut zu kahl sein: Setzt eine Zucchinipflanze oder Zierkürbis, die blühen und fruchten im Spätsommer dann auch noch hübsch.

Mein Vavorit wäre dann noch Kapuzinerkresse: Sehr üppig, lang anhaltend und reich blühend, einjährig.

Aber wer die Wahl hat....

Marion


----------



## morag (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe - schwieriges Beet*

Hallo Marion,

die Maiglöckchen sind schon gut da. Das habe ich mir ordentlich überlegt. Und als echtes Maikind gehören die einfach zu mir.

Kapuzinerkresse habe ich anderswo schon reichlich eingesetzt - das sähe dann doch etwas langweilig aus, wenn die sich überall fände.

Das mit der Zucchini / dem Zierkürbis ist ne schönen Idee. Mal schauen, was ich so machen werde.

viele Grüße,
morag


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe - schwieriges Beet*

Hi Morag,

ich mag Ringelblumen gern - die sind auch einfach auszusehen und absolut pflegeleicht. Und kommen im nächsten Jahr wieder...


----------



## Annett (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe - schwieriges Beet*

Hallo Morag.

Ich habe am Fuß unserer alten Roßkastanie auch schon einiges probiert....
Im Moment wachsen dort einige Geraniums leidlich gut, da dort im Sommer fast nie genug Regen hin kommt. 
Namen müßte ich bei Interesse draußen nachsehen.

Eine unter dem Baum gepflanzte Rose wächst nicht soo gut, aber es geht.
In einem Rosenforum habe ich oft gelesen, dass im Wuzrelbereich von großen Bäumen Rosen und/oder Clematis in einem Eimer ohne Boden gesetzt werden, sodass sie dort erstmal ohne Konkurrenz Fuß fassen können. Das Gießwasser bleibt dann auch der Pflanze im Eimer vorbehalten.

Vielleicht bringst Du so sogar noch Farbe in die Hecke?


----------



## morag (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe - schwieriges Beet*

Hallo!

Ich habe das Beet jetzt vor 1,5 Wochen bepflanzt: __ Lavendel, Mittagsblume und kleine Margerite als Beetrand. Dann Cosmea, Ziersalbei, Glockenblume und Mädchenauga dazu. Zinien (blühen mittlerweile, siehe Foto), Kornblumen und die Schlegel vom Zierlauch waren bereits da. Ausgesäh habe ich zudem noch die dm-Bienenweide (Bienenfreund, Kornblumen, Ringelblumen etc.), die auch bereits kommt.
Fotos anbei, direkt nach dem Pflanzen aufgenommen. In einem Monat haben sich die Pflanzen sicherlich bereits etwas Platz verschafft.
Viele Grüße,
morag


----------



## Dodi (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe - schwieriges Beet*

Hallo Morag,

sieht echt gut aus, das Beet! 
Halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden mit Fotos in ca. 1 Monat.


----------



## morag (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe - schwieriges Beet*

Mittlerweile ist es eine Monat her, dass ich da sBeet bepflanzt habe.

Vor wenigen Tagen sah es noch so aus - siehe Foto.
Jetzt ist leider Einiges zerstört (ausgegraben, abgerissen) worden, da meine erwachsene Schwester gestern mit einem Hund Ball in eben diesem Beet gespielt hat. Ihr könnt Euch denken, wie sauer ich war / bin. Und mein Mann hält meine Wut für absolut übertrieben und unbegründet - aber sämtliche Gartenarbeit bleibt ja auch an mir hängen.
So, genug ausgekotzt.

Euch noch eine schönen Sonntag.
Morag


----------



## Aristocat (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe - schwieriges Beet*

Hallo Morag!
Ich kann Deine Wut sehr gut verstehen und finde sie absolut nicht übertrieben!!!:knuddel
Für Dein Beet könntest Du auch __ Stockrosen setzen. Ich versuch mal ein Bildchen anzuhängen.
LG
Andrea
P.S. Stockrosen sind mehrjährige Stauden und sähen sich selber aus und sie wachsen fast überall!


----------



## morag (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe - schwieriges Beet*

Hallo Andrea,

danke für Dein Mitgefühl.
Hab mich mittlerweile auch wieder abgeregt.
__ Stockrosen habe ich dieses Jahr aus Samen gezogen. Die werden also leider erst nächstes Jahr blühen. Aber danke für den Tipp und die schönen Fotos.

liebe Grüße,
morag


----------



## Christine (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe - schwieriges Beet*

Hallo Andrea,

Deine Wut ist begründet - da hätte ich meiner Schwester aber ein paar Takte erzählt  ...sowas muss wirklich nicht sein.

:knuddel


----------



## Aristocat (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe - schwieriges Beet*

Hallöle Christine!
Ich bin, Gott sei Dank, ein Eizelkind! Meine Familie und die Hunde und Katzen wissen, dass der Garten meine heilige Kuh ist! Hätte ich ne Schwester mit Hund und die würde solche Aktion starten gäbe es bis zum 2. Weihnachtfeiertag Dresche
LG
Andrea


----------



## Christine (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe - schwieriges Beet*

 Uuuups, sorry, da hab ich Euch verwechselt, der Trost sollte natürlich Morag gelten. 

Jaja, das Alter...


----------

